
Is AWS Having Internal DNS Issues? - IsAWSdnsBroke
I&#x27;m seeing chatter on SO and Twitter about internal DNS issues.  Our 100% AWS app has been having issues for several hours now.<p>Anyone else seeing DNS resolution errors this morning?
======
mortar
Yep, we're seeing intermittent issues resolving Slack/RDS host records across
random instances affecting only one of our two AZs.

------
mortar
related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13921226](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13921226)

